# Zuke 20 Prop Questions



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

About to pull the trigger a new Prop(s) for a 2020 suzuki 20hp. Mostly need guidance regarding brand and material. 

I am currently leaning aluminum due to price (running in rivers), and being told that for small outboards stainless does not make a huge difference. I have also heard that these outboards aren’t really designed to run stainless as well as that hitting something with a stainless prop can mess up your lower unit. Are these concerns valid? Or should I just go with stainless for the increase in performance? 

As far as aluminum props go- is one brand better than the next in terms of quality and geometry? My prop guy (mostly a bass boat guy, so not a ton of microskiff knowledge) has said to go with solas, because they make a lot of Suzuki’s factory props. But I have also been recommended quicksilver as well which is a more expensive prop- is there a good reason for the price upgrade? Other options? 

Goals: Decrease ventilation (have an electric jack plate and stiffy shaw wing, but stock prop still grips poorly), increase mid range and top end speed. 

Numbers:
Towee Rivermaster- Light load
2 people 
6200 rpm
24mph
1 person 
25.5mph
6300 rpm

10 pitch prop currently. Looks like about a 15% prop slip.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Ferrulewax said:


> About to pull the trigger a new Prop(s) for a 2020 suzuki 20hp. Mostly need guidance regarding brand and material.
> 
> I am currently leaning aluminum due to price (running in rivers), and being told that for small outboards stainless does not make a huge difference. I have also heard that these outboards aren’t really designed to run stainless as well as that hitting something with a stainless prop can mess up your lower unit. Are these concerns valid? Or should I just go with stainless for the increase in performance?
> 
> ...


I am also looking at stainless because of stainless ability to cut through grass like hydrilla without clogging like an aluminum one. I currently run a 15 and a 20 zuke, and want to know who makes them and what other problems I might be looking at


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I put a solis stainless prop on my Suzuki 15hp. I had to add extra cup to it to get it to bite better.


----------

